# need fleece ideas



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't resist buying fabric remnants and now I have a huge tote bin full of fleece remnants less than 1 yard each. I know I can make hats and scarves or possibly a patchwork fleece blanket, but what else? Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I saw where someone made fleece "pillows" and filled it with cracked corn. Nuke them 2 to 3 minutes and then used them for hand and foot warmers.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

> I saw where someone made fleece "pillows" and filled it with cracked corn. Nuke them 2 to 3 minutes and then used them for hand and foot warmers.


My friend does this with buckwheat and lavender. She put's a warm one at the foot of her bed just before going to sleep. Shelly


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Make some mittens to go with the hats & scarves:

http://www.sewing.org/html/letsmittens.html
http://web.archive.org/web/20030208...gsewfun.com/freeprojects/mittens/mittens.html


And here are booties:
http://www.cedesign.com/familyphotos/sewing/info/fleecebooties/index.html

How about some gingerboys bean bags?

http://web.archive.org/web/20060903152509/http://www.masseysewing.com/projects/kids/gman.html

There are a lot of cute toys & stuffed animal patterns out there also.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Fleece doll clothes go down well as gifts. Animal toys...google fleece crafts and you'l lget lots of ideas.

PQ


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I read somewhere (it may have been on here) to cut fleece the size of your Swiffer, and use them as dry cleaning cloths, as they are great for picking up dog hair--and you can wash & reuse them. So, make all your friends & family Swiffer cloths for Christmas!:clap:


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

If your remnants are 60" wide and close to a yard long, make a simple, sleeveless jacket liner. Or use other remnant pieces for sleeves.

Make a snuggle throw with a foot pocket. Like a quillow, with an 18" square foot pocket. Nice for watching TV.

Sew 2 together for a nap sack - almost a sleeping bag, 36x60, , but don't sew the side seams all the way to the top.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Leg warmers were a trendy item in the 70s. They were knitted tubes that provided an extra cover from shoetop above the ankle. They were knitted. Recently, I've thought of making some to wear around home in the evenings or out for a walk. 

Why wouldn't fleece remnants work to make leg warmers? Wouldn't take nearly as long as knitting. Maybe a new version of the Christmas stocking - without the lower part.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

How about fleece socks? My ds has a pair and loves them. Great for sledding.:banana02:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

There are some really cute stuffed animals out there out of fleece!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to say socks and slippers...they are SUPER warm and cuddly! If you have any you arent going to use, our No Kill cat shelter loves these for cat blankets!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas! You guys are awesome!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here at posting but have been reading a long time & enjoy you all very much.

I have an old Kenmore sewing machine (30 yrs I guess). I can't get it to sew on fleece. It won't move the fabric--just sews in one spot & builds up a thread ball. Also won't sew well on the jogging suit stuff with the slightly fleecy back. I tried a ball point needle without any success. What can I do to get it to sew?
Thanks
Wanda


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

When my kids were newborns I made some outfits from fleece remnants.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I understand they make good liners for cloth diapers as they wick dampness away from the skin.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I make wicked dog tug toys from braided fleece


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I make neck gators out of them. Do an internet search for "neck gator" and you will see what I mean if you don't know.

If your machine isn't moving the machine you may need to reduce the pressure on the presser foot (if possible) or try another foot. A walking foot works well. The other quick fix is to use tissue paper as a stabilizer underneath and tear it away as you finish.


----------

